# Any Precure fans



## foussiremix (Apr 9, 2019)

If you don't know what it is, its a magical girl franchise created by toei animation. The same company that made sailor moon. Each seasom features a different group of magical girls.

Why its so special? Cause they fight with their fists and the transformation sequences are pretty creative.

I hope there are some fans here

Fight scene






Transformation sequence


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)

I've heard of it, but mostly due to Wolfrun. He's somewhat popular in the Japanese furry community.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm kinda huge into mahou shoujo classics (Sailor Moon, Cardcaptor Sakura, etc.), but Precure is the one franchise I never really managed to check. Is it as good as many people say?


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 20, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm kinda huge into mahou shoujo classics (Sailor Moon, Cardcaptor Sakura, etc.), but Precure is the one franchise I never really managed to check. Is it as good as many people say?



Yep, its pretty good.
There are alot of seasons.
I would recommend you to watch futari wa precure and precure max heart, heartcatch precure and go princess precure.
They are really good.


----------

